# Verlängerungskabel AF Pumpen möglich ?



## Tuppertasse (6. März 2021)

Hallo,

Habe eine Pumpe von Aquaforte ins Auge gefasst. Ich würde den Controller gerne woanders hinsetzen wo er etwas mehr Wettergeschützt ist.
Daher die Frage ob diese Kabel einfach verlängert werden können (siehe Bild rote Kreise).
Wenn ja wie nennt man diese Kabel oder Anschlüsse ?

Gruß
Earl


----------



## Zacky (6. März 2021)

Hi. Das Kabel vom Controller zur Pumpe sind 9 m und vom Controller zur Steckdose 1,5 m. Ist doch schon ordentlich? Habe jetzt aber auch nichts gefunden, was auf ein fertig zu kaufendes Verlängerungskabel hindeutet. Frage doch mal bei dem Händler nach, wo Du sie kaufen möchtest? Vielleicht gibt ja auch die Betriebsanleitung noch mehr Aufschluss darüber. Ansonsten würde ich wohl die Pumpen erst einmal kaufen, wenn ich eh Interesse daran habe und dann mit dem Kabel und Stecker in ein richtiges Fachgeschäft gehen. Alternativ würde ich wohl eine neue Steckdose an notwendiger Position setzen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (6. März 2021)

Steckdose habe ich ja da das ist kein Problem!
Das Problem ist dass laut Betriebsanleitung der Controller nur spritzwassergeschützt ist und deswegen wollte ich den etwas geschützt zu meiner Hütte legen!

Ich schau mal oder rufe bei AF Hotline an


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zacky (6. März 2021)

ok...und die Steckdose bis in die Hütte verlängern, wo Du sie brauchst? Oder eine Abdeckung über den Controller bauen? ...Abdeckung darüber und an der Wand befestigen? ...mit Scharnieren aufklappbar?


----------



## PeBo (6. März 2021)

Das Thema hatten wir schon mal.
Vielleicht hilft das weiter:
Erfahrung AquaForte Filter-/Teichpumpe DM-22.000 Vario S, 70-200W

Gruß Peter


----------



## Tuppertasse (6. März 2021)

Okay Danke!
Muss ich erstmal lesen welche Bezeichnung das Kabel hat.

So wie ich das sehe ich der Stromanschluss ebenso mit dieser Buchse versehen.

Ich muss eh die Pumpe hier haben um den Pumpenanschluss tu wissen damit ich direkt auf DN75 erweitern kann! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PeBo (6. März 2021)

Also bei meiner Aq..Vario ist jedenfalls auch dieser Stecker dran. Das wird schon bei allen gleich sein. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal @Koiteich2013 anschreiben, er hatte ja 10 Steckersätze in China bestellt. Da hat er sicher noch welche über.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Lion (7. März 2021)

hallo Earl,
da das Controller Kabel ja sehr lang ist und ich diese Länge (im Gegenteil zu Dir) nicht brauchte,
wollte ich dieses kürzen. Habe glücklicherweise bei Aquaforte angerufen und man sagte mir,
dass das Kabel nicht verändert werden darf. Also auch bei einer Verlängerung gehe ich davon aus,
dass die korrekte Steuerung nicht mehr gewährleistet ist.

Damit eine Abdeckung von elektr. Verteiler-Stellen auch relativ schön aussieht, bin ich hingegangen
und habe mir von Alibert den Ice-Cube gekauft. Wenn der gut für Kälte ist dann schützt der auch gut in umgekehrter Weise.
Ich habe im Boden für den Eingang der Kabel eine Öffnung gemacht, mit Draht gegen Tiere geschützt und das ganze funktioniert hervorragend.

Der Cube sieht gut aus, es gibt ihn in versch. Farben und dient auch noch als Sitzgelegenheit.
Evtl. wäre das auch eine Lösung für Dich oder Andere  

Beste Grüße
Léon

 
ps: evtl. 2 cubes, einer für die Kabel und der 2te für die Getränke  

falls die 30000er in der kleinsten Stellung nicht zu groß für Dich ist, dann ist es auch eine Überlegung wert, diese zu kaufen.


----------



## DbSam (7. März 2021)

Hallo Earl,

wie immer bei Fragen, wäre auch hier eine ausreichende Klassifizierung Deiner auserwählten Pumpe hilfreich.
Schau hier, oder das hier, oder ...

VG Carsten


PS:


Lion schrieb:


> und man sagte mir, dass das Kabel nicht verändert werden darf.


Würde ich bei meinen Produkten auch *immer* sagen. 


Lion schrieb:


> Also auch bei einer Verlängerung gehe ich davon aus,
> dass die korrekte Steuerung nicht mehr gewährleistet ist.


Was ich erst einmal bezweifeln würde.
Natürlich ist irgendwann Schluss, aber nicht schon nach den 10 Metern.


----------



## DbSam (7. März 2021)

Sorry, habe eben entdeckt, dass auf dem Bild die Bezeichnung drauf ist ... lol
Dann würde ich wahrscheinlich folgendes kaufen:

Kabel kaufen
Stecker kaufen
dieses Zeugs zusammen basteln
dann testen

VG Carsten


----------



## Mushi (8. März 2021)

Verlängerungskabel kaufen und gut.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Lion (8. März 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Earl,
> VG Carsten
> Was ich erst einmal bezweifeln würde.
> Natürlich ist irgendwann Schluss, aber nicht schon nach den 10 Metern.



Bei einem Kabel welches für eine digitale Steuerung benutzt wird, wird auch der
Wiederstand des Kabels mitberechnet und einbezogen. Will sagen, Ader-Dicke und Kabellänge.
Verlängert oder verkürzt man diese, so ändert sich auch der Wiederstand und eine richtige
Funktion ist nicht mehr gewährleistet.




Mushi schrieb:


> Verlängerungskabel kaufen und gut.
> Grüße,
> Frank





Die Firma Aquaforte (Hersteller) bezw. Hauptvertrieb in Niederland auch für Deutschland sagt, man dürfe die
Kabellänge nicht verändern und hier wird empfohlen, es doch zu machen ?  verstehe ich nicht. 





DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Earl,
> 
> wie immer bei Fragen, wäre auch hier eine ausreichende Klassifizierung Deiner auserwählten Pumpe hilfreich.
> Schau hier, oder das hier, oder ...
> VG Carsten



Falls man es doch machen möchte (was ja nicht empfohlen wird) dann gibt es
dafür eine sehr günstige Lösung die dann 2 bis 3 Euro pro Meter kosten würde.

 VG. Léon


----------



## DbSam (8. März 2021)

Lion schrieb:


> Falls man es doch machen möchte (was ja nicht empfohlen wird) dann gibt es
> dafür eine sehr günstige Lösung die dann 2 bis 3 Euro pro Meter kosten würde.


Vorschlag: Dann poste doch die Lösung einfach.



Lion schrieb:


> Bei einem Kabel welches für eine digitale Steuerung benutzt wird, wird auch der Wiederstand des Kabels mitberechnet und einbezogen. Will sagen, Ader-Dicke und Kabellänge.
> Verlängert oder verkürzt man diese, so ändert sich auch der Wiederstand und eine richtige
> Funktion ist nicht mehr gewährleistet.


Vermutlich redest Du vom Widerstand.
Die Probleme treten vorrangig aber nur dann auf, wenn die Signale analog übertragen werden.
Ansonsten sind mir diese Probleme bekannt, u.a. nutze ich deshalb für die Temperaturmessung auch nur aktive Fühler.


Und wenn dies hier bei diesen Pumpen so zutreffen sollte, dann wäre mal wieder nur das preisgünstigste Zeugs verbaut ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Lion (8. März 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Solche Dinge sind mir bekannt, deshalb nutze ich für die Temperaturmessung auch nur aktive Fühler.
> 
> Und wenn dies hier bei diesen Pumpen so zutreffen sollte, dann wäre mal wieder nur das preisgünstigste Zeugs verbaut ...
> VG Carsten




lt. Deiner Aussage
wären Deine Fühler für die Temperatur-Messungen nur preisgünstiges Zeug ?

bei den Pumpen ist
es genau umgekehrt, nur bei den besten Produkten wird das mitberücksichtigt.
Beispiel: Deshalb lassen sich auch teuere Alarmanlagen nicht überbrücken und geben
bei Veränderung der Kabellänge sofort Alarm. Eine preisgünstige Anlage hat das nicht.

VG. Léon


----------



## DbSam (8. März 2021)

Lion schrieb:


> Deshalb lassen sich auch teuere Alarmanlagen nicht überbrücken


Ach komm, Alarmanlage, hör doch auf ...
Fehlt nur noch ein Autovergleich.


VG Carsten

PS & Edit:


DbSam schrieb:


> Und wenn dies hier bei diesen Pumpen so zutreffen sollte, dann wäre mal wieder nur das preisgünstigste Zeugs verbaut ...


Um diese Aussage zu konkretisieren, damit Du mich nicht missverstehst:
Wenn hier wirklich die Kabellänge wegen dem einkalkulierten Widerstand ausschlaggebend ist, dann werden die Signale analog übertragen und dann wurde nur die preisgünstigste Lösung verbaut, wenn die Kabellänge nicht änderbar ist.
Man denke auch an den Kontaktwiderstand im Stecker, welcher sich im angedachten Einsatzgebiet durchaus ändern kann.


----------



## Mushi (8. März 2021)

Diese besagte Firma importiert die Jebao Pumpen. Bei einem anderen Jebao Modell habe ich erfolgreich verlängert. 

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## troll20 (8. März 2021)

Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung:
Was ist das Hauptziel einer Firma? Gewinn machen. Und das klappt nur wenn man mit minimalen Aufwand die größte Mage erzielt.
Da die genannten Pumpen im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern relativ günstig sind, muss wohl an den Teilen gespart werden. Da sie aber auch noch verdammt lange halten wird es wohl nicht die Pumpe selbst sein.........


----------



## Tuppertasse (8. März 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Earl,
> 
> wie immer bei Fragen, wäre auch hier eine ausreichende Klassifizierung Deiner auserwählten Pumpe hilfreich.



Als Teichpumpe werde ich die DM Variolä 30000 nehmen !
Dann noch separat eine DM Vario für den Skimmer --> DM 22.000



DbSam schrieb:


> Sorry, habe eben entdeckt, dass auf dem Bild die Bezeichnung drauf ist ... lol
> Dann würde ich wahrscheinlich folgendes kaufen:
> 
> Kabel kaufen
> ...




Jo genau das hatte ich auf Tip von Koitech2013 auch gefunden. Ich bastel grad rum was besser für mich ist.
Vielleicht kommt es auch zu meinem Strandkorb direkt an dem Teich mit einer kleiner selbstgebauten Einhausung oder Alternativ die Doppelkühlbox


----------



## Mushi (8. März 2021)

Wozu basteln? Die Kabel gibt es fertig, dicht und billiger.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## DbSam (8. März 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Die Kabel gibt es fertig, dicht und billiger.


Na ja Frank, dann poste doch einen Link, da hindert Dich doch niemand dran. 

Hhhhmmm, und wenn Du das schon weißt, dann hättest Du doch die Frage des ersten Postings schon beantworten können:


Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Wenn ja wie nennt man diese Kabel oder Anschlüsse ?


Da kann man sich das ganze 'Geknete' hier ersparen ...

Ich versteh das nicht ...
'Geht billiger', 'gibt es fertig', 'der Meter für zwei Euro', ...
Aber keiner postet einen Link, eine Bezeichnung, ArtikelNr., o. ä. - Was soll das?
Anfüttern, dann fallen lassen und müde lächeln?
Meine Gedanken zu solch einem Verhalten möchte ich hier nicht weiter niederschreiben ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Mushi (8. März 2021)

Google einfach nach jebao verlängerungskabel und gut. 

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (8. März 2021)

Oh man, les ich jetzt erst alles hier
Was hab ich da bloss wieder losgetreten :-(


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## teichinteressent (8. März 2021)

@_mushi
A) Nicht lieferbar
B) Gibt es die auch in 4polig?

Darum C):
Kaufe die Hirschmann-Stecker/-Kupplung CA 3 2 Mal, schneide die Orignalen ab und ersetze.
Aus der anderen Stecker/Kupplung baust du eine Verlängerung mit einem Stück H07RN-F 4G1,0 dazwischen.

Bezüglich der Leitungsverlängerung hätte ich keine Bauchschmerzen. 5 Meter sollten machbar sein.
Über zwei Drähte geht die Motorspannung, Grün/Gelb vermutlich Schutzleiter. Über den vierten Draht wird vielleicht so etwas wie Motorschutz gemanagt.

Der Hersteller wird aus Gewährleistungsgründen Nein sagen.


----------



## DbSam (8. März 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Google einfach nach jebao verlängerungskabel und gut.


Ja, solch ein Satz liest sich besser.
Und der Text vor Deinem Editieren: Kann man ja schreiben, dass man das nicht mehr weiß und schubst den anderen wenigstens etwas in die Richtung. 

VG Carsten

PS:
Abschneiden würde ich bei einer neuen Pumpe nicht, da würde ich dann doch eher die passenden Stecker suchen und mir ein Kabel basteln.


PPS @Tuppertasse :
Pumpe bestellen, Stecker anschauen und dann nochmal prüfen, ob ich Dir den richtigen Link zu den Steckern gegeben habe.
Ich weiß nicht, ob die Stecker an der Pumpe einen Bajonett- oder Schraubverschluss haben.

Und ja, verlängern sollte gehen:
Wenn es digitale Signale sind, dann sowieso.
Bei analogen Signalen spielt die Leitungslänge eine Rolle, bei einer mäßigen Verlängerung sollte das aber kein Problem sein.
Wenn doch: Dann ist eine billige Elektronik verbaut, welche dann auch schon bei Kontaktschwierigkeiten am Stecker versagen würde.




Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Was hab ich da bloss wieder losgetreten :-(


Nichts.
Du hast eine Frage gestellt, mehr nicht.


----------



## Tuppertasse (14. März 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> PPS @Tuppertasse :
> Pumpe bestellen, Stecker anschauen und dann nochmal prüfen, ob ich Dir den richtigen Link zu den Steckern gegeben habe.



Moin moin,
ja so mache ich es und dann schaue ich mal ob verlängert wird oder ne Einhausung kommt.

Mal eine Frage --> kennt jemand regelbare Luftpumpen ala V60 oder AP-Reihe ?


----------



## Mushi (14. März 2021)

Luftpumpen sind generell nicht regelbar. Regeln kannst Du über den Gegendruck.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (14. März 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Luftpumpen sind generell nicht regelbar. Regeln kannst Du über den Gegendruck.



Ja da hast du recht. Allerdings kommt es mir auf den Verbrauch an und nicht die Menge.
so eine AP200 macht mal locker 180W - wäre gut sowas drosseln zu können aber geht wohl nicht :-(


----------



## teichinteressent (14. März 2021)

Leider habe ich gerade keinen Dimmer da.
Warum soll sich eine Luftpumpe damit nicht steuern lassen?


----------



## Tuppertasse (14. März 2021)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Leider habe ich gerade keinen Dimmer da.
> Warum soll sich eine Luftpumpe damit nicht steuern lassen?



bei Pumpen sagt man, dass die einen asynchronen Motor haben müssen damit sie regelbar sind.
Bei Luftpumpen keine Ahnung meinste das geht ?


----------



## Mushi (14. März 2021)

Es gibt Leute, die Luftpumpen mit Dimmer gedrosselt haben. Aber man muss nicht jeden Blödsinn mitmachen. Kauf die passende Luftpumpe und gut.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## teichinteressent (14. März 2021)

> Es gibt Leute, die Luftpumpen mit Dimmer gedrosselt haben. Aber man muss nicht jeden Blödsinn mit machen.


Sage doch einfach, du weißt es nicht. Was ist denn bei den Leuten herausgekommen?
Klassische Teichpumpen können gesteuert werden. Warum soll es bei einer Luftpumpe Blödsinn sein. :grübel

Eine Luftpumpe hat mit Motor nichts zu tun. Es ist mehr ein Trafo mit nur einer Wicklung, stellt für den Dimmer also eine induktive Last dar. Das Dimmen selbst sollte wie bei einer Glühlampe funktionieren.

Ich muß mal sehen, ob wir in der Firma etwas zu liegen haben. Dann könnte ich das ausprobieren.


----------



## Mushi (14. März 2021)

Wie ich weiss es nicht? 

Es ist ganz einfach sinnlos! Die Leistung geht zurück, die Stromaufnahme geringfügig und Du riskierst den vorzeitigen Luftpumpentod. Du verlierst also in jedem Fall.

Da gleichzeitig kleine Luftpumpen effizienter sind, ist das Unterfangen Dummfug.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## teichinteressent (14. März 2021)

Na klar geht die Leistung zurück, das ist ja so gewollt. Bei einer Pumpe mit Motor aber auch. 



> ... und Du riskierst den vorzeitigen Luftpumpentod.


Was genau geht kaputt? Laß es uns bitte wissen.


----------



## Mushi (14. März 2021)

Die Leistung geht stärker zurück als die Stromaufnahme, du machst also Verlust. Die Luftpumpe kann überhitzen.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (22. März 2021)

So, 
kleiner Zwischenstand.

Aquaforte DM Vario 22000 und 30000 sind bestellt 
Werden hoffentlich heute geliefert und dann schaue ich mir die Anschlüsse an, was ich noch an "Adaptern" brauche.
Die Controller werden mittels kleiner Holzüberdachung an den Zaun genagelt  Brauche nur noch den Rat TON von diesem dunkel grauen Zaunzeugs 

Dann wird PVC Welt bestellt. Danach kann ich schonmal verkleben und wenns wärmer wird, wird einmal der Teich mit meinem Pondovac gereinigt und die neuen Pumpen / Verehrung angeschlossen.

Bin gespannt


----------



## Tuppertasse (22. März 2021)

So nun stehe ich auf dem Schlauch.
Bin noch auf der Suche nach Rückschlagarmaturen. Habe jetzt diese ins Auge gefasst:

  

Ich kann grad die angegebene Druckverluste Tabelle nicht so wirklich glauben:
  

Sehe ich das richtig, das der Druckverlust sich in etwa so ergibt:

Durchflussmenge = 20 m3/h --> sagen wir einfach 350 l/min
Leitungsgröße = DN50

Ergibt laut Diagramm ca. 0,004 kg/cm2 Druckverlust was 0,04 m Wassersäule sind. Das kann ich generell bei einer Rückschlagarmatur nicht glauben und für solch einen Typ auch nicht.
Hab ich da einen Denkfehler oder stimmt das nun ?


----------



## DbSam (22. März 2021)

Hallo Earl,

schau Dir mal das Dingens an.
Leider keine Tabelle dabei.
Die Verluste dürften aber bedingt durch die Bauart viel geringer sein.
Es muss ja nur die Klappe offen gehalten werden, ansonsten keine Querschnittsverringerung und gegenüber Deinem ausgewählten Modell weniger Verwirbelung.

Gibt es auch mit Feder.
Ich würde aber die Lage der Rückschlagklappe beim Einbau so wählen, dass keine Feder erforderlich ist.


VG Carsten


PS:


Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Verehrung angeschlossen.


Schade aber auch ...


----------



## Tuppertasse (22. März 2021)

Ja die kenne ich ich.
Gibts bei PVC auch und da ist ne Tabelle dabei -->  HIER 

 

Hat so ca. 1m Wassersäule. Das kommt mir dann auch wieder logisch vor. Liegen alle irgendwie zwischen 1-2m Druckverlust.
Nur dieses Teil nicht wie oben beschrieben. Hat deutlich weniger als 1m. Kan ich irgendwie nicht glauben.
Was meinst du ?



DbSam schrieb:


> PS:
> Schade aber auch ...


Warum Schade ?


----------



## DbSam (22. März 2021)

Was ich meine?


Hhhmmm, der Druckverlusttabelle 'Deiner' Rückschlagklappe kann ich momentan irgendwie nicht so recht Vertrauen schenken.
Oder es greift dort der Bernoulli-Effekt. Wobei aber die Verwirbelung der kompletten Wassermenge hinter dem Stößel entgegen der Flussrichtung zeigt und somit den Effekt aufheben müsste, zumindest teilweise.


Aktuelles Bauchgefühl in diesen Minuten:
Ich würde bei den dort verbauten 'dünnen Trinkhalmröhrchen' wahrscheinlich eher die von mir vorgeschlagene Rückschlagklappe kaufen.



VG Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (22. März 2021)

@DbSam 
Bin ich voll auf deiner Seite ! Dieser Angabe kann ich nicht vertrauen.
Bei PVC Welt gibts die DN63iger ohne Feder auch ziemlich günstig und der Druckverlust geht unter 1m ! Das sieht mir gut aus. Ich denke ich mache das mit DN63 dann.

Noch eine Frage:
Da ich von meiner Pumpe einen (nun) 63iger Schlauch nehme, muss ich dann die Schlauchtüllen verwenden mit zusätzlicher Schelle von mir oder soll ich die lieber einkleben ? Allerdings sitzt der Schlauch dann innen in der Muffe und wird eingeklebt....Hab ich irgendwie kein Vertrauen zu.


----------



## DbSam (22. März 2021)

Die Pumpen haben doch einen zweizölligen Schraubstutzen, dann so:
  
Da ist das Rohr auch mal schnell abgeschraubt und die Pumpe kann einfach zur Wartung entnommen werden ...
Dto. am anderen Schlauch-/Rohrende ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (22. März 2021)

@DbSam 
Ja klar ist ein 2" Schraubanschluss. Bei mir kommt aber ein Schlauch dran.
  
Das wäre die Version als Schlauctülle wo der Schlauch dann drüber kommt aber nicht geklebt. sondern nur drüber stülpen und ich würde noch eine Schelle machen von aussen.

Die andere Alternative ist dies hier:
  
Da würde dann der Schlauch INNEN eingeklebt werden. Also ne Schelle kann ich da gar nicht setzen :-(


----------



## DbSam (22. März 2021)

Na ja, was hindert Dich daran, den Schlauch innen einzukleben? Da brauchst Du keine Schelle mehr ...

Im obigen Bild von mir siehst Du auch einen 63er PVC-Schlauch  - zu dem Zeitpunkt noch mit Zementspritzern verziert.
Diesen könnte man auch in die von mir vorgeschlagene Kupplung einkleben.

Bei den von Dir auserwählten Schlauchtüllen könnte es aus meiner Sicht manchmal zu Undichtigkeiten kommen. Und zwar dann, wenn Verschraubung und Dichtung nicht 100%ig mit dem Anschluss an der Pumpe kooperiert.
Deswegen wählte ich die Variante der 2'' Kupplung mit Klebeanschluss, passt immer.


VG Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (22. März 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Deswegen wählte ich die Variante der 2'' Kupplung mit Klebeanschluss, passt immer.



Ist nur mein Bauchgefühl was so komisch ist. Anschluss von Pumpe und dann direkt den Schlauch innen eingeklebt, sprich der volle Druck sitzt direkt vor / auf dem Schlauch. Ist irgendwie komisch. Anders wenn der Schlauch urübergestülpt wird aber ich gebe dir Recht, dass dort nicht immer alles dicht ist. 

Okay ich gehe zur Innenklebvariante


----------



## DbSam (22. März 2021)

Keine Angst, das ist eine Quellschweißverbindung.

Kleiner Tipp:

Der PVC-Schlauch sitzt nicht ganz so stramm in der Klebemuffe wie ein PVC-Rohr (je nach Hersteller).
Deshalb ein klein wenig mehr Kleber nehmen.
Den überschüssigen Kleber/die Klebewulst kannst Du nach dem Zusammenschieben ganz einfach in der Kupplung von vorn mit der Fingerkuppe verschmieren/entfernen.
Danach das verklebte Teil wirklich für ein Stündchen liegen lassen und nicht bewegen.
Habe ich auch so gemacht - das hält, da passiert nichts.

Hier:
 

... und hier:
 


VG Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (22. März 2021)

@DbSam 
Krasse Verrohrung direkt an der Pumpe ! I like that !
Hatte soweit endlich alles im Shop zusammen. Nur leider ist zur Zeit der Flexschlauch weder in DN50 noch in DN63 lieferbar :-( Mist


----------



## Tuppertasse (24. März 2021)

So, meine Luftpumpe AP150 sowie AP200 ist eingetroffen !

Werde mal ein Video machen.
Vorher V60 in Regentonne mit Membranlüfter und __ Hel-X
Nachher AP150 in Regentonne mit Membranlüfter und Hel-X

Zukünftig kommen noch Chips rein !

Ich denke ich mache aber einen neuen Thread auf !


----------



## Tuppertasse (25. März 2021)

So nun hab ich es schonmal provisorisch zusammengelegt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Koiteich2013 (5. Apr. 2021)

Was ist das für ein transparenter Einsatz?
Dient der als grobfilter?
Hast du mal einen link?
Gruß 
Heiko


----------



## DbSam (5. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Heiko,

ne, ist ein Rückschlagventil.
Siehe hier in diesem Thread.


VG Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (6. Apr. 2021)

Jetzt wollte ich loslegen und nun gefriert es wieder und dieses weisse Zeug fällt vom Himmel
So ein Quatsch


----------



## Tuppertasse (20. Mai 2021)

Soooo ein Update 

Zwischen den Regenschauern nun die neue Verehrung installiert und seit einer Woche laufen beide Pumpen  
Schon krass. beide laufen auf Min-Drehzahl und der Verbrauch beider Pumpen ist so viel wie früher von einer  Frauchen freut sich.
Momentan läuft noch alles gedrosselt da etwas Aufholbetrieb notwendig ist. Der Schlammsauger kommt auch demnächst noch einmal zum Einsatz.

Umrandung mach ich auch noch etwas schön und an den Zaun kommen noch ein paar hübsche Pflanzen. Meine beiden Rückschlagklappen werde ich noch irgendwie (Ufermatte?) verstecken wollen.

Bilder folgen noch


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Mai 2021)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Soooo ein Update
> 
> Zwischen den Regenschauern nun die neue Verehrung installiert Bilder folgen noch



Was kostet denn so eine Verehrung, wo bekommt man sie her, und für was ist sie gut?


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. Mai 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Was kostet denn so eine Verehrung, wo bekommt man sie her, und für was ist sie gut?


War das nicht am Anfang vom Leben des Brian? Die sagten aber Preisen dazu.


----------



## Tuppertasse (20. Mai 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Was kostet denn so eine Verehrung, wo bekommt man sie her, und für was ist sie gut?



Ach Mann, war einfach zu früh heute morgen und ich hatte noch keinen


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Mai 2021)

So bisher läuft das mit den beiden Pumpen sehr sehr gut 
Allerdings habe ich jetzt echt lange überlegt und ich ringe gerade echt mit mir meinen Trommelfilter gegen einen Vliesen zu "tauschen". Mir geht das mit dem Spülwasser echt auf den Keks da ich das ja auffangen muss und wieder Wegpumpen muss. Allein das, was ich dazu bauen muss/möchte wird mich einen vierstelligen Betrag kosten :-( prinzipiell alles machbar.
Daher überlege ich einen Evo3/750 zu holen und meinen zu verkaufen......mhhhh....ich muss da mal drüber nachdenken ... selbst meine Finanzverwalterin fand den Vorschlag gut


----------



## Lion (23. Mai 2021)

hallo Tuppertasse,
ich habe nicht alle Beiträge gelesen und wollte nur nachfragen,
ob Du die Kabel der Pumpen zum Steuergerät verlängert hast ?
Léon


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Mai 2021)

Ne brauchte ich nicht verlängern da ich einen anderen Platz (bisher noch provisorisch) vorgesehen hab und es gerade so mit den 10m hinkommt!


----------



## Tuppertasse (5. Juni 2021)

So,
nun ist es passiert 
Trommler verkauft und ein Evo3/750iger Vlieser hat Einzug gefunden !

Seit gestern läuft dieser und ich muss sagen .... mhhh jo ... naja ... was soll ich sagen .... mhhhh ... ICH BIN BEGEISTERT !!!!!!!!!!

- alles rein mechanisch
- Notüberlauf vorhanden
- regelt sich selber anhand des Verschmutungsgrades
- nochmal richtig Volumen als Biologie (innere der Trommel)
- KEIN Spülwasser mehr

Echt super.....jaja nachher ist man immer schlauer, aber mich schreckte damals der hohe Preis ab. Aber nun ist er halt da  YEAH ! I freu mi.


----------

